# Guppy Spinal Problem... Freak Accident



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Help! I was changing the water today in my guppies' jar (they aren't really fry, but they aren't adults) when they both jumped out of the net and onto the floor. I was being cautious and moving quickly, and they aren't out of the water for more than two seconds. I scrambled to pick them up, and at this point I'm freaking out and thinking that I'm a horrible parent and such. I got them both back into the jar, but they both looked like they has gotten their spines messed up in the process. One of them died shortly after, sadly, and the other one is having a hard time swimming. I think I was doing it all wrong with the net... I just didn't know how to get them into the fresh water without getting all of the poop and stuff into the fresh water. What can I do to help out the little girl, and how can I prevent this happening again? I feel like such a bad parent... Please help!

:BIGweepy:


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

The girl is swimming upside down/sideways... Please help me save her!


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Fill a sink with water, put your net over the sink and pour the water into the net. That's how you can get her out safely. Otherwise... But spinal-wise I don't know. This'll be a bit harsh, but they're the only words I can offer: Sometimes accidents happen and there's not much one can do; don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It's ok- accidents happen. Keep them comfy and clean I guess. I had a guppy jump a couple days ago and she damaged her organs, went into dropsey and floated around like yours, then died a while later. So sorry.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks. I'll just have to do the best I can.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Like everyone else has said accidents happen, don't beat yourself up over it. I had a guppy jump out of the tank and damage his spine, he never had as much energy as the other Guppies, but actually lived a pretty long life.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for all of the support. She is at the bottom of the jar with her belly up, and I was about to take her out when I noticed her gills moving. She is just barely hanging in there. I named her Hope. And I was talking to my dad about it, and he asked me how I was able to pick her up and get her back into the jar. When she jumped, I tried to pick her up, but it was really hard to. I think I might have damaged her spine even more by trying to pick her up. He said that if that ever happens again, I could just take a sheet of paper and slide it under her and put her into the jar. From now on, whenever I'm doing a 100 percent water change, I will ALWAYS have a sheet of paper on sight, just in case.


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

In spite of a valiant effort on Hope's part, she passed away this hour. SIP, Hope! I think she is in a better place, now. She can go live in the 1,000,000,000,000,000,000 gallon with her sister in the sky!


----------



## Backlash (Jan 9, 2012)

Dont beat yourself up about it, it used to happen to me all the time when transferring fry from one tank to another..

The best thing I found to use to pick up "escaped" fish is a business card.. Dont try to slide the card under the fish (you may hurt it further).. Instead hold the card shiny side up, and place it near the fish, then gently touch the fish with either the card or a finger, at which point the fish will often jump, and hopefully land on the card.. Once on the card, cup your spare hand over the fish so he/she doesnt jump back off, and place him/her back in the tank.. A card held in each hand doubles your chances of having the fish land on it when it jumps..

A playing card or credit card would work as well.. Basically you want something that will hold its shape when lifted off the floor (paper will bend).. The wax/plastic coating on Business and Playing cards also saves the water being "soaked up" off the fish... 

Mark..


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you. I'll have to keep that in mind when I take out Dalihla's fry to find out their gender.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

aww sorry for your loss you did all you could for her, she is swimming with her sister right now in heaven .


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks, Indigo! :')


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

The river under the rainbow bridge is full of excellent hiding places with tasty foods everywhere. I'm sure she spotted her very own one as soon as she plopped down into it :3


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

:-D I'm sure she is happy to be out of that little betta cup.


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm sorry crowntaillove3  She is in a better place


----------

